

What is the best Ruby on Rails IDE - p0wn3d

With rails changing so fast does any IDE on the market, open source or retail keep up with all the changes.  So many are still setup for rails version 2 that when you setup your development workstation they choke.
======
spoonfoe
The snarky answer is textmate / submlime 2 / vim.

I'm no rails guru, but I have but together quite a few professional CMS's and
use it almost exclusively for homebrew projects, and I've never felt like I
needed a heavyweight IDE.

------
danneu
Was using Netbeans and then RubyMine when I first started. Then sat down one
day for twenty minutes to try:

    
    
        $ vimtutor
    

Never looked back. It's been six months since I started Vim and I realized all
I really want to develop Rails is a fast way to switch between files, find
files, and arrange files onscreen.

The CommandT plugin for Vim has been absolutely amazing. You just start typing
the path of a file and it'll narrow down search results. For instance if you
want to get at a controller app/controllers/posts_controller.rb, you can just
type any letters along the path. like, i'd type "acposts".

------
clyfe
I prefer Netbeans with Ruby-Rails plugin. Allows me great code navigation,
visual debugging and also can be made to highlight SASS/CS via plugins, good
support for html/css, auto-formatting of code.

------
murtza
JetBrains RubyMine is setup for Rails 3, and it seems to be liked by the users
of HN and Stack Overflow.

~~~
KedarMhaswade
Yes. Handy for debugging. There are some sharp edges, but by and large, it is
useful.

------
p0wn3d
Thank you for all the comments. So far I have been using vim/textmate.

------
kapilkaisare
The IDE of choice at ThoughtWorks is RubyMine.

------
sandstrom
Textmate 2 :)

